
Ask HN: What are some good sites to buy a (used/new) car? - dylz
Are there any startups or other in this space that aren&#x27;t the usual incumbents?
======
Boothroid
Great question. Invariably when researching different models you come across
the forums where some critical part of the car has failed costing the owner
thousands to repair, and yet after a while it becomes clear that every model
has its share of lemons. So then you are back to cobbling together information
from a bunch of distributed sources which is a pain, and prone to bias from
fans of particular models etc. I would love to see something in this area and
even better, a startup that can undercut the ridiculous mark up of second hand
cars from dealers, but still offer cars that are guaranteed not to be lemons.

------
johnmurch
For used, checkout [https://www.cargurus.com](https://www.cargurus.com) and
[https://www.carsforsale.com](https://www.carsforsale.com)

~~~
dylz
Thanks!

